# Vostok k34 komanderski



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Think I've decided this is the watch for me...

http://meranom.com/komandirskie/komandirskie-k-34-automatic/vostok-watch-komandirskie-k-34-2426-350007.html

any info / opinion / review of it?

sadly I can't find any stock anywhere if anyone's able to point me in the right?


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I got one of those new recently and I like it. It's an update on the previous version which hasn't been available for a while. The main differences between them are the new one has slightly less chunky crowns, slightly slimmer & shorter hands (I think) and the leather strap is straight at the lugs, the previous version was curved.

Both versions seemed to only be available for a short while. Might be worth setting up a 'notify me when in stock' alert with Meranom.

This is mine:










This is the old version (pic stolen from the web) I think @Draygo has / had the older version?










Oh, forgot to mention, the new version has a wonky 11 on the 24hr inner bezel!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks Krispy!


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

@Krispy is right, I have one of the original batch. A great watch I think. I'd never noticed from pics that the new version was different (still not sure I can see a difference in hands...?)

It would be perfect in my mind if it had Cyrillic script and if the hands were very slightly less shiny (if I were being harsh, they look a little plasticky in some lights). Great lume and I like that the inner bezel lume is a different colour.

I wear mine on a brushed lumpy and never got on with the strap - Dave/Krispy, PM me if you'd like a fitted one, gratis.

It's certainly worth signing up for a Meranom alert as they do appear in stock every now and then.










There's a new one on eBay...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/262342620954


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

I got mine new from this fella and he seems to have the black dial version in stock: http://komandirskie.com/Komandirskie%20new?product_id=649

It was a bit fiddly as you have to email him ([email protected]) and do the paypal outside of the site. I'm pleased to report he was great to deal with and only sells in Rubles. In this case, I paid 8500 rubles all in, which converted to about £80, which was my bargain of the year!

@Draygo That's awfully kind of you, thank you very much for the offer. The strap mine came with was identical to yours except for the straight ends - I didn't get on with it either and it's currently on a Darlena. I think I'll upgrade it to a Pav rallye (which are lovely!). Keep hold of the strap for if and when you want to sell it on :thumbsup:


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Thanks, I'll try my luck (and try my Russian!).


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Signed up for the stock allerg and emailed the chap above (got straight back to me but no stock)... Doesn't look like it's easy to track one down!

looking to make a purchase in a couple of months so if anyone finds a stockist (with stock!) then please feel free to post.


----------

